# My Chickens



## Trila (Oct 7, 2022)

I just want to say that chickens do _not_ hold still to have their pictures taken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did not get any good shots of Abby.

The easiest way to tell the Reds apart, is by comparing their combs. For example, Ethyl's comb has almost no height to it, and it is very pale. Yummy's comb is big and a deep pink color.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 7, 2022)

great pics!


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 7, 2022)

Great looking birds.


----------

